# POWER DRIVE BONUS SCAM



## Lyftguru (Apr 29, 2017)

People are furious and their taking it out on the passengers. This kills moral! Its gonna destroy ride share, because they want an extra few million for sitting on his behind and doing nothing! No power drive bonus, no gas money, no food money, no respect, nothing but the bottom has completely fell through the last few weeks. Its entrapment


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

explain, what's the scam


----------



## Unkar's Muffins (Mar 9, 2017)

Lyftguru said:


> People are furious and their taking it out on the passengers. This kills moral! Its gonna destroy ride share, because they want an extra few million for sitting on his behind and doing nothing! No power drive bonus, no gas money, no food money, no respect, nothing but the bottom has completely fell through the last few weeks. Its entrapment


Whaaaat? No gas money, no food money???

That was never part of the program...what are you talking about?


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

TROLLS IN THE DUNGEON! FIRE! FIRE! RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!!!

Serisously though you need to lay off the energy drinks Lyftguru. By "people being furious" whom are you referring to? Lyft drivers? What did you mean by scam? A ping shortage or endless supply of airport pax pings from the AGH zone which the Machiavellian Lyft algorithm always dumps on you during peak hours? The excessively long pax pick up times exceeding 5 mins? Also what city market are you operating in?


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

You must work in the office with those type of questions. I think the scam would be, signing up for. An agreement to get .25 a mile, changed to a 240 dollar car payment a week, adding, 35 peak Hours. And changing the entire system in 3 weeks.. So 700 a week, too 200 thats almost an extra 2000 on average... All a rigid ploy, so lyft can give thier investors and increase in dividends. Longer ride request, non surges, everything changed so much this month. Its not what I signed up for. They promised one thing and now its totally different. That's a scam. Besides, them meddling with surges, and cherry picking rides. It's a messed up system. Passangers seem more upset then usual to me also. Often they say, it takes much longer to get a ride, but then they see closer cars near by. Lots of cancellations. Drivers at LAX seem, angry because their being taken advantage of, making less money. Los Angeles is traffic city and the cost of living here isn't cheap, but the fairs seem less n less. Yes, algorythms are the equation or formala used so each driver stays in a same range. I noticed it changed, since the started the 35 pdb again. Before it was pretty much the same, taking longer distances, long drawn out non surge rides... if you got your pdb then u get mostly all. Close short rides.... But a way too exasperate time, so you don't get your pdb. Everything changed the last month, and it's really hard to even get out of this collapsing hole, because they changed their policies


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

harry smith said:


> You must work in the office with those type of questions. I think the scam would be, signing up for. An agreement to get .25 a mile, changed to a 240 dollar car payment a week, adding, 35 peak Hours. And changing the entire system in 3 weeks.. So 700 a week, too 200 thats almost an extra 2000 on average... All a rigid ploy, so lyft can give thier investors and increase in dividends. Longer ride request, non surges, everything changed so much this month. Its not what I signed up for. They promised one thing and now its totally different. That's a scam. Besides, them meddling with surges, and cherry picking rides. It's a messed up system. Passangers seem more upset then usual to me also. Often they say, it takes much longer to get a ride, but then they see closer cars near by. Lots of cancellations. Drivers at LAX seem, angry because their being taken advantage of, making less money. Los Angeles is traffic city and the cost of living here isn't cheap, but the fairs seem less n less. Yes, algorythms are the equation or formala used so each driver stays in a same range. I noticed it changed, since the started the 35 pdb again. Before it was pretty much the same, taking longer distances, long drawn out non surge rides... if you got your pdb then u get mostly all. Close short rides.... But a way too exasperate time, so you don't get your pdb. Everything changed the last month, and it's really hard to even get out of this collapsing hole, because they changed their policies


Well I just started working for Lyft just as the peak hr/PDB/PT system got overhauled. I started driving mid week so had a prorated number of rides that first week. Opted into the new peak requirements for AGH the following week. So I actually thought the increased driver requirements were the norm. Then I stumbled across this forum. lmao


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

PDB 10% ***used*** to be attainable working Saturday night into Sunday morning, taking a nap, and them grinding a bit more

PDB20% ***used*** to be attainable Friday-Sun

This all week nonsense is bull


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

Its like they just lost their minds, they don't even see the injustice anymore.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Cynergie said:


> TROLLS IN THE DUNGEON! FIRE! FIRE! RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!!!
> 
> Serisously though you need to lay off the energy drinks Lyftguru. By "people being furious" whom are you referring to? Lyft drivers? What did you mean by scam? A ping shortage or endless supply of airport pax pings from the AGH zone which the Machiavellian Lyft algorithm always dumps on you during peak hours? The excessively long pax pick up times exceeding 5 mins? Also what city market are you operating in?


Hey, you leave Red Bull's outta this, man! When I'm on the road for 10 hours straight and am falling asleep at the wheel, they're the only thing saving my life. Well, that and hope.


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

It's brutal


----------



## harry smith (Apr 30, 2017)

I got a ride 20 minutes away! Really Im the closest driver in a 7 mile radius????


----------



## JuniorSF (Jan 25, 2017)

At least your market still(tries) returns 10% and 20%. It's gone in our market.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

harry smith said:


> I got a ride 20 minutes away! Really Im the closest driver in a 7 mile radius????


Yes Harry. Yes.

It was ordained by software design to be so.

And until you come to both believe and accept the simple Machiavellian fact Lyft's ride pair algorithm is the Anti Christ incarnate, your driving hours will continue to be a living hell....


----------



## MARY ANDERSON (May 3, 2017)

That makes things more clear.


----------



## SurgeSurferSD (Nov 15, 2016)

Not that I understand what the OP is saying, but I don't even try for the PDB since it changed. It seems impossible to get enough Peak rides. I miss the old 20% structure too.


----------



## MARY ANDERSON (May 3, 2017)

They seem to spread one jar of peanut butter really far!!!!! Where every slice of bread, only gets a tiny smidgen of peanut butter. No one likes it!


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm adjusting and doing the math. I was making 400.00 a week on that plan with the increasing and schedule dictation it is becoming apparent they are trying to discourage or have lots drop off the rolls. 840.00 a month with schedule or drive more selectively f the bonus. Results will be forthcoming!


----------



## MARY ANDERSON (May 3, 2017)

Its too much traffic, for too little. I only ever see maybe 50% in 200%.... but each ride so far in traffic is about 5 times longer.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Cynergie said:


> TROLLS IN THE DUNGEON! FIRE! FIRE! RUN FOR YOUR LIVES!!!
> 
> Serisously though you need to lay off the energy drinks Lyftguru.


I don't think it's energy drinks...


----------



## MARY ANDERSON (May 3, 2017)

I did 7 rides today , I did the AM 7-9 did not do very well, made 7 dollars on 3 short rides, but took a very long time due to distance- and traffic was the usual, stand still. Then it was slow so I went home, drove at 4 got 1 short ride, and traffic was the usual mess. Did 3 more short rides 5-7. Today I made 17 dollars driving 6 hours...


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

It's not sustainable to drive for Lyft anymore . I used to make $1200 on Lyft and $200-300 on Uber per week. So $6K, minimum $4K per month.
Before , booking fee was called Base Fare and was paid to driver and not to Uber and Lyft.
When rules started to changed, I challenged it here on Uber people. To my surprise, people here were on Uber side and said I don't know what I am talking about.
With the time I understood- it's not that Uber drivers have low IQ. It's just they try and quit so quickly that I was arguing with people who signed up just a week ago. They thought the knew everything from their co-worker or friend who drove for Uber few month ago and was "making good money ".

I am I am the one actually with the low IQ. Still stuck here, making $11K a year.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

MARY ANDERSON said:


> I did 7 rides today , I did the AM 7-9 did not do very well, made 7 dollars on 3 short rides, but took a very long time due to distance- and traffic was the usual, stand still. Then it was slow so I went home, drove at 4 got 1 short ride, and traffic was the usual mess. Did 3 more short rides 5-7. Today I made 17 dollars driving 6 hours...


And how many of those 6 hrs did you spend actually DRIVING?? The best part of this mind game is ---wait for it...wait for it....

Your hourly rate that day is likely higher than you assume---at least according to Lyft anyways.

The income Lyft reports to the IRS and promotes to sucker--I mean motivate--other drivers into joining, is based on your pax driving hours and not total driving time.

Say your total time driving pax was 30mins to 1hr.

By your calculations, you made a menial $17/6hr = $2.83/hr ---an excellent rate for 3rd world peasants around the globe btw. So stop being so damned ungrateful.

But by Lyft's first world standards, you really made $17 to $34 per hour....

Which should make your 1099 really interesting if you're using this to supplement little things like mortgage payments....


----------



## MARY ANDERSON (May 3, 2017)

I think your right, its so much lower, its lowest. Its under minimum wage


----------



## GriffBetterPtkfgs (Feb 18, 2016)

7Miles said:


> It's not sustainable to drive for Lyft anymore . I used to make $1200 on Lyft and $200-300 on Uber per week. So $6K, minimum $4K per month.
> Before , booking fee was called Base Fare and was paid to driver and not to Uber and Lyft.
> When rules started to changed, I challenged it here on Uber people. To my surprise, people here were on Uber side and said I don't know what I am talking about.
> With the time I understood- it's not that Uber drivers have low IQ. It's just they try and quit so quickly that I was arguing with people who signed up just a week ago. They thought the knew everything from their co-worker or friend who drove for Uber few month ago and was "making good money ".
> ...


I remember seeing your post's from last year and yeah you did get bashed a lot. Uber and lyft has a lot of herd mentality people so they will always be like that, do you.


----------

